# Show off your Sinners!



## magellan (Oct 28, 2015)

Here's a photo of my small but growing collection of Sinners, along with two Luter lights just for fun company. Missing are two recently purchased Sinner Cypreus copper hosts which I've temporarily misplaced, but I'll do another group shot when they turn up.





From left to right:

Luter 18650 triple mod with power bank capability

Luter 26650 quad mod

Sinner 18650 flamed rainbow titanium quad mod

Sinner 18350 titanium triple mod

Sinner 18350 copper triple mod


----------



## jhp762 (Oct 28, 2015)

wow. I know this is a thread about your sinners, but those luters are beautiful.


----------



## magellan (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah, ya gotta love those Luters.


----------



## magellan (Oct 30, 2015)

Forgot to mention he has a new model he's taking orders on right now. I already put in mine.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

What no luv for Sinners? 

To paraphrase Richard Jordan from the movie, Rooster Cogburn, with John Wayne, I've got the boldest Sinner in these parts!


----------



## akhyar (Nov 4, 2015)

Lots of love for Sinners, but I think the Sinner's thread itself have plenty of nice photo, from the earlier batch to the sneak preview of the upcomming Cu 18350 host.
Andy's photos of his new 18350 with trits are really marvellous


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, you're right, some great photos there.

But I do hope that those CPF bros with one or more of these fine lights will take time to post the photos here.


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 4, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## magellan (Nov 4, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks for posting that.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

I just bought this piece of Sinner copper goodness. Will post a family photo when it arrives from the Netherlands:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?410174-FS-Sinner-s-custom-Copper-TRI-EDC-18650


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 6, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## magellan (Nov 6, 2015)

It's a great addition to my small but growing family of Sinners as I didn't have a copper 18650 yet.


----------



## didi_1606 (Nov 14, 2015)

These sinners are so simple and reliable... Gonna add other host material in the near future ^^


----------



## Tejasandre (Nov 14, 2015)

My favorite light to rub while I drink beer. 8)


----------



## akhyar (Nov 14, 2015)

didi_1606 said:


> These sinners are so simple and reliable... Gonna add other host material in the near future ^^



Nice copper Sinner you have there.
Will get the copper version once Sulman finalised his new design for the Cu host to match my Sinner Ti 18350


----------

